

Visualizing Your Commit History - patio11
http://www.kalzumeus.com/2010/01/10/visualizing-your-commit-history/

======
weaksauce
Patrick,

I really like the open business that you have been doing. What made you decide
to do this? Is is because it's not your main source of income or would you
have done it the same way if it was a startup and you were devoting your full
time to it?

In any event thanks for sharing these posts.

